# Problema grub dopo ripristino pc [risolto]

## mrl4n

Quasi mi vergogno, ma se non fosse che ormai ho fatto milioni di prove inutili, non sarei qui a chiedere un'aiuto.

Qualche giorno fa ho dovuto ripristinare una macchina con dual boot gentoo e windows. con problemi ad entrambi gli OS, e per questo motivo ho dovuto modificare l'MBR.

Risolto i problemi ho cercato di ripristinare il dual boot, ma scopro che se voglio far partire windows devo modificare da bios l'ordine dei dischi fissi, mentre gentoo parte senza problemi.

Il mio grub.conf 

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo 2.6.34

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda3 ahci.marvell_enable=0 mtrr:3,ywrap vga=5

title Gentoo 2.6.32

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.32-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/sda3 ahci.marvell_enable=0 vga=5

title Finester (la` giu` in ditta)

map (hd0) (hd3)

map (hd3) (hd0)

rootnoverify (hd0,3)

chainloader +1

```

Il mio device.map

```

(fd0)   /dev/fd0

(hd0)   /dev/sda

(hd1)   /dev/sdb

(hd2)   /dev/sdc

(hd3)   /dev/sdd

(hd4)   /dev/sde

```

e l'fdisk -l

```

Disco /dev/sda: 203.9 GB, 203928109056 byte

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 24792 cilindri

Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Identificativo disco: 0xf274469a

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1           5       40131   83  Linux

/dev/sda2               6         504     4008217+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3             505       24792   195093360   83  Linux

/dev/sda4   *           1           1           0    0  Vuoto

La partizione 4 non termina al limite del cilindro.

Disco /dev/sdb: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 byte

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 121601 cilindri

Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Identificativo disco: 0xb2cde992

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1   *           1      121601   976760001    7  HPFS/NTFS

Disco /dev/sdc: 300.1 GB, 300090728448 byte

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 36483 cilindri

Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Identificativo disco: 0x19626f12

                                                                                                                                    

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System                                                                    

/dev/sdc1               1       36483   293049666    7  HPFS/NTFS                                                                   

                                                                                                                                    

Disco /dev/sdd: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 byte                                                                                           

                                                                                                                                    

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 9729 cilindri                                                                                       

Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte                                                                                      

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes                                                                               

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes                                                                                   

Identificativo disco: 0xddf4ddf4                                                                                                    

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdd1   *           1        9728    78140128+   7  HPFS/NTFS

Disco /dev/sde: 400.1 GB, 400087375360 byte

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 48641 cilindri

Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Identificativo disco: 0x1c553332

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sde1   *           1       48641   390708801   42  SFS

```

Il disco contenente XP è /dev/sdd1Last edited by mrl4n on Sun Aug 01, 2010 2:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> ma scopro che se voglio far partire windows devo modificare da bios l'ordine dei dischi fissi, mentre gentoo parte senza problemi.
> 
> ```
> 
> title Finester (la` giu` in ditta)
> ...

 

così a occhio non mi sembra un grosso problema. un modo di far partire il sistema lo hai trovato. molto probabilmente, per qualche ragione che non è possibile identifiare al momento, il rimapping degli hd per windows non va più bene come prima. magari basta toglierlo e scriverlo in un altro modo.

fai attenzione che l'associazione tra i nomi grub dei dischi rigidi e i nomi linux dei dispositivi di storage non deve essere assunto come corrispondenza univoca e stabile. basta un nonnulla per avere sorprese. a volte, ad esempio, basta riavvviare dimenticando un chiavetta avviabile in una locazione usb o, proprio come accade a te, basta modificare le impostazioni della bios. grub ordina i dischi nell'ordine in cui gli vengono passati dalla bios.

un modo stabile per identificare in modo sicuro le partizioni potrebbe essere l'uso delle UIID, ma non sono sicuro che sia applicabile a windows.

in ogni caso a te basta partire. se toccando la bios hai trovato un setting funzionante, usa quello.

se vuoi in assoluto ripristinare la configurazione della bios precedente, smanetta con calma, portando piccoli cambiamenti uno alla volta e cercando di capirne l'effetto.

----------

## mrl4n

Ho fatto tutte le prove del caso, ma non capisco il motivo per cui ricevo solamente 2 tipi di errore e non riesco a risolvere:

- errore 22 no such partition (questo mi indica che in questo caso sto puntando verso il disco sbagliato)

- errore 13 invalid or unsupported executable format (questo dovrebbe essere il messaggio tentando di avviare il disco corretto)

Mi piacerebbe poter riavere il doppio boot, per quanto senz'altro la cosa importante è avere entrambi i sistemi avviabili...

----------

## mrl4n

E' stato necessario un "fixboot c:" sul disco di windows per sistemare tutto...

----------

